# economy tractor



## JimCobb (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello ,
I have a Economy tractor and I need a carb for it . I just got the tractor and the carb. has had a lot of abuse the no. on the carb.is k3 in small letters stamped vertically followed by205318 horizontal on the flang . Is this the right carb.?
The SN on the tractor is X11811E.
I am looking forward to use this tractor it looks like it will be good for me.
Thank you,
Jim Cobb


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

In order to help we need the number stamped on the engine tin


----------

